# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Zembilli Ali Efendi Kimdir ?

## ceyda

zembilli_ali_efendi_201049.jpg" Evinin penceresinden bir zenbil sarkıtır, sual soranlar, suallerini bir kâğıda yazıp zenbile koyardı. O da çekip suallerin cevabını yazar, zenbili tekrar sarkıtırdı "
1445 yılında Karaman'da doğdu. İlköğrenimini burada yaptı. Daha sonra İstanbul'a giderek, ünlü alimlerden, Molla Hüsrev'in derslerine devam etti. Hocasının tavsiyesi üzerine Bursa'ya geçerek Mevlana Müslihiddin'den ders aldı ve onun kızıyla evlendi. Bursa'da dini ilimler okudu. İlk önemli görevini, Edirne'de Ali Bey Medresesi'nde yaptı. Hicaz ve Mısır'dan sonra, İstanbul'a gelerek yerleşti. Birçok Anadolu medresesinde müderrislik yaptı. 1502 yılında şeyhülislam oldu. Bu görevi 23 yıl aralıksız sürdü. Sultan II. Beyazıt, Yavuz Sultan Selim ve Kanuni'ye şeyhülislamlık yaptı. Evin penceresinden her gün bir zembil sarkıtır, sorunu olanlar, dertlerini yazarak bu zembile bırakırlardı. Akşam olunca hu zembili çeker, sorunları cevaplayarak tekrar sarkıtırdı. Bu nedenle "Zenbilli" lakabı verilmiştir. Zamanında şeyhülislamlık, vezirliğin çok üstünde bir görev haline geldi. 1526 yılında vefat etti.

----------

